# How do you organize your books into collections??



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a newbie!  

I have a new Kindle and don't see where I can organize my books

Help!


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

How do you get the update?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

bulbboy said:


> How do you get the update?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_kswup_nav_manup?nodeId=200324680&#manual


----------



## bulbboy (Jun 28, 2010)

got it

I'm tech challenged...


----------

